# Levtamp (kafatek) or dtamp?



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Opinions and suggestions of users welcomed 

I want a new tamper and a distributor.

I've a always wanted the levtamp. Current users.. Is it as good as it sounds?

But..

Black Friday sale at Costas of Sweden, they are selling the dtamp at discount Inc free shipping. It's a 2-in-1 tamper and leveling tool.

Which shall I go for?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you've always wanted a LevTamp and don't get it now, you will always wish you had. That's the trouble with sales and the like, we buy things we don't actually wat to buy!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Opinions and suggestions of users welcomed
> 
> I want a new tamper and a distributor.
> 
> ...


I had a push style tamper like that before.

Now I have a 5 star eazytamp, which is similar to the kafatek.

I massively prefer my new tamp, no faff.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MildredM said:


> If you've always wanted a LevTamp and don't get it now, you will always wish you had. That's the trouble with sales and the like, we buy things we don't actually wat to buy!


I think you have one.. Happy with yours? Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> I think you have one.. Happy with yours? Any feedback would be appreciated


I am happy, yes. It has the Wenge wood handle to match the L-R. It took away any worries about tamping level (!) and although I don't use it every time these days I find I DO seem to manage a level tamp.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes my levtamp is one of best purchases ever - you just forget about levelling and just push each time and it's perfect. Beautifully made

I have ocd leveller also - equally excellent


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, I like to close things out, OP's duty!

My levtamp arrived today. Thanks to Mildred and Kennyboy for your feedback, I pulled the trigger too.

Initial impression only, but from the 2 tamps I've done so far, so far so good. Works as advertised. Judging against the ridge of the basket, all looks good.

It's a touch bigger than what I had imagined. For my hands, on the smaller side than the average maybe, it is a touch too big, but it doesn't pose a problem at all because you can hold it in any position and orientation; the tamp will always be level (as long as you have the metal plate above the tamper base sitting squarely on the rim of the basket).

Judging by the tiny 'play' left between the tamper base and sides of the basket, I'm not entirely convinced this is actually 58.5mm. Either that's the case, or my stock basket is bigger than 59mm? I'll get some precision callipers from work and measure them soon.

Dismantling is easy, so cleaning no problem.

Because the handle and the base are bolted on directly by a thread screw, just like a normal 2-piece tamper, polishing the puck, if that's your kinda cup of tea, should pose no problem either.

There is the slightest of play between the plate and the shaft, which could potentially move the tamper base down not truly square. Whether this becomes an issue, I will find out from my daily use, and only report back if there is something noteworthy.

My tamper is finished flawlessly. But the same cannot be said of the distributor (grooming tool). There is a part where the anodising didn't get to, or got scratched during assembly. A quick touch up with a permanent black marker should mask it so no one would know it was ever there. But, If the shop you bought it from is in the same town, I would take it back to change it, but definitely not worth shipping it back internationally... So I'll cover it up and forget about it.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Great review,

Funny you should say about it not being 58.5 as I had a Rhinowares 58.5mm tamper, upgraded to my current tamper which purports to be 58.4mm and that is a much snugger fit!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have just checked. My LT seems to be the same diameter as my Pullman Big Step (58.55mm). I understand the LT is 58.5mm. I can't see the 0.05mm difference by eye. I don't think my vernier would be accurate enough to measure this difference either. There isn't any play anywhere. My wenge handle is slightly taller and narrower. The Pullman is heavier.

I checked the leveller that that came with the Monolith. It's unmarked. I hesitate to suggest this . . . Maybe with the custom folk 'checked' your parcel, if they opened it using a knife, could they have caused the damage?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I have just checked. My LT seems to be the same diameter as my Pullman Big Step (58.55mm). I understand the LT is 58.5mm. I can't see the 0.05mm difference by eye. I don't think my vernier would be accurate enough to measure this difference either. There isn't any play anywhere. My wenge handle is slightly taller and narrower. The Pullman is heavier.
> 
> I checked the leveller that that came with the Monolith. It's unmarked. I hesitate to suggest this . . . Maybe with the custom folk 'checked' your parcel, if they opened it using a knife, could they have caused the damage?


Next time I go to my shop, I'll grab my electronic callipers (measurements accurate to one-hundredth mm)

I compared it to my home made tamper (58.55mm), and can't see the difference either 

It could be, maybe, since the base is thinner than a normal type tamper, that when I wriggled it, it could have been at the height of where the ridge in the basket was..

Either way, I made my 3rd shot earlier, all good. Glad I bought it.

Regarding the leveller.. It was adequately wrapped in foamy sheets, so not knife while opening the package. More like while unwrapping, the officer dropped it out onto the floor.

If it had been dropped, I'd like to imagine it fell on his bare-footed little toe! Ha! Feel better already imagining that


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Next time I go to my shop, I'll grab my electronic callipers (measurements accurate to one-hundredth mm)
> 
> I compared it to my home made tamper (58.55mm), and can't see the difference either
> 
> ...


It WILL have landed on his toe. It's the law! And I bet he had a horrible rest of his day too









Thanks for the other info.


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got my LevTamp shipment tracking. Should be arriving in a few days! Totally stoked, came out beautifully!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tanax said:


> Just got my LevTamp shipment tracking. Should be arriving in a few days! Totally stoked, came out beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely.

Couldn't be without mine now


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Really that good?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jony said:


> Really that good?


Yes.

Beautifully made and for me it completely removes the need to concentrate when tamping which was my goal.

My workflow has increased in speed and I hardly ever (can't remember the last one) get one side appearing before the other on naked extractions or a ring now where previously it used to be pretty much all the time.


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Couldn't be without mine now


Glad to hear it! Makes me even more excited


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I've got the eazytamp 5 star pro, ultimately does the same, the handle isn't quite as good looking as the kafatek imo.

Second @kennyboy993 opinion on these tampers otherwise though. Just means one less thing to worry about in the workflow.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

@Tanax

I saw that one on kafatek Instagram

Was yours 

Special order?


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> @Tanax
> 
> I saw that one on kafatek Instagram
> 
> ...


Yep, it's mine









It was a special order. TiN coated tamper base with Claro Walnut (instead of American Black Wanut) handle.

I got a Monolith Flat ordered as well in matching wood type for the top cap. All black body, motor, funnel & exit chute with gold anodized top plate, TiN coated portafilter forks and polished brass lock screw. Really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Tanax said:


> Yep, it's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! When it arrives, pictures!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tanax said:


> Yep, it's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah,

That sounds like an amazing pairing! I second, lots of photos please...


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> Nice! When it arrives, pictures!





igm45 said:


> Woah,
> 
> That sounds like an amazing pairing! I second, lots of photos please...


Definitely! Will not happen until April/May though but I'll be sure to remember to post pictures here









Just need to find a suitable espresso machine until it arrives.

This will be my first ever espresso setup if not counting Nespresso


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tanax said:


> Definitely! Will not happen until April/May though but I'll be sure to remember to post pictures here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

No half measures for you! What machines are thinking of?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That is some serious money, unless it's going Ireland or IOM first







no fees vat


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

igm45 said:


> Wow.
> 
> No half measures for you! What machines are thinking of?


I have a genuine interest, I just haven't had the chance of buying my own setup until now









Well, seeing as the grinder was kinda (!) expensive, I thought about going with a cheaper HX model. At the same time, it feels like that will just make me want to upgrade in a year or two to a double boiler...

So it swings from day to day between a Rocket Appartamento to an ECM Synchronika and everywhere in between







Any suggestions?



Jony said:


> That is some serious money, unless it's going Ireland or IOM first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I estimated total cost of grinder and tamper (incl. shipping, customs and Swedish import tax) to land around $4531


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well for that money would of been this for me This


----------

